# Very sturdy Soil Sampler probe



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Since this is the first year of me really focusing on making my old tired lawn into a green powerhouse, I have been buying the needed tools for my lawn improvement goals.

The link below is to a soil core sampler I bought last month and I couldn't be happier with it.

https://www.amazon.com/Rittenhouse-Soil-Sampler-Probe/dp/B0002X4JWU/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=soil+core+tool+rittenhouse&qid=1561907788&s=gateway&sr=8-1

It inserts into the soil with ease, The cores pop out with just a small nudge. The stainless steel construction is rock solid. Note, the Amazon image looks chromed, it is not, see my photos.







This Rittenhouse Co. does not ship quickly. My order took 2 weeks to arrive from Canada. I had to call the company and it was out of stock when I ordered it :? from Amazon.

Anyway, I really like it and used it to pull about 20 lawn cores to send out to soil test company.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

52 doll hairs? Oh no. I love quality tools but that's too much for me.

I use a pvc pipe that I sharpened and took the side out like yours with an angle grinder and Drexel.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Yeah, I had to bite the bullet when I hit the 'buy' button on Amazon for it. I try to use what I have on-hand too, but I got excited because the darn thing looked so awesome!

My wife and I could have had a great Outlaw rib-eye steak at Longhorns plus a great appetizer with that $52.

Every so often I treat myself to something I really want and this tool was on my Wish List.


----------



## 86halibut (Jun 23, 2019)

I thought about buying that soil probe when I did my soil test recently. I ended up getting the pro plugger instead off amazon for $40. It was a little cheaper and I can make/transplant KBG plugs, dual purpose!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

86halibut said:


> I thought about buying that soil probe when I did my soil test recently. I ended up getting the pro plugger instead off amazon for $40. It was a little cheaper and I can make/transplant KBG plugs, dual purpose!


I have a ProPlugger too, and it is a great multi-purpose tool. :thumbup:

I also have a stainless soil sampler similar to the one the OP has. I like it for soil sampling because it is less invasive - I can pull a bunch of cores with minimal disturbance. :thumbup:


----------



## 86halibut (Jun 23, 2019)

Ware said:


> I have a ProPlugger too, and it is a great multi-purpose tool. :thumbup:
> 
> I also have a stainless soil sampler similar to the one the OP has. I like it for soil sampling because it is less invasive - I can pull a bunch of cores with minimal disturbance. :thumbup:


Oh cool, I didn't see some of those soil probes when I was searching on amazon, especially that compact one.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I bought mine from  Forestry Suppliers. $50+ was too spendy for me, plus I only needed/wanted a smaller sampler so I bought the 7" one. Works great and couldn't be happier. Shipping was quick too


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

quattljl said:


> I bought mine from  Forestry Suppliers. $50+ was too spendy for me, plus I only needed/wanted a smaller sampler so I bought the 7" one. Works great and couldn't be happier. Shipping was quick too


Nice choice. That one you bought would have been my pick too if I had seen it somewhere before my purchase. I always try to get the perfect tool AND price when I buy tools and that one in your link is a home-run.

Hindsight is 20/20 they say. You found a perfect tool in price and quality :thumbup:


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Check ebay and you might get lucky. I got a 20" Hoffer soil sampler for under $20.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I got a similar (possibly identical) product locally at SiteOne for $20 regular price. Maybe check there if anyone is interested in buying one of these.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

quattljl said:


> I bought mine from  Forestry Suppliers. $50+ was too spendy for me, plus I only needed/wanted a smaller sampler so I bought the 7" one. Works great and couldn't be happier. Shipping was quick too


@quattljl, can you measure how long the window area is on the one you linked to?


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

@Pete1313 I'll check when I get home. Just going off of memory, I wanna say it's around 4"


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

@Pete1313 I know I'm only about a month late on this, but I finally got around to measuring the window area and I was right. It's exactly 4" long.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@quattljl, thanks!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I wanted a deeper than 7" probe, and passed on the cheapo Amazon probes and expensive $50+ probes. I found what appears to be a best bang for the buck 15" probe from Accuproducts International for $29+ shipping. I placed the order yesterday and the total was $43.43.
https://accuproducts.com/index.php/soil-and-turf-inspection/tubular-soil-samplers.html


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> I wanted a deeper than 7" probe, and passed on the cheapo Amazon probes and expensive $50+ probes. I found what appears to be a best bang for the buck 15" probe from Accuproducts International for $29+ shipping. I placed the order yesterday and the total was $43.43.
> https://accuproducts.com/index.php/soil-and-turf-inspection/tubular-soil-samplers.html


I received it today and promptly put it to work. Build quality seems good. FYI-15" is the plug length (window is about 14-3/8"). Overall length from tip to top of the T is about 21". I pulled about 20 cores and I'm happy with it so far.


----------

